# DVD schneiden und brennen am MAC



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (10. Juli 2006)

Hi und hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar soll ich aus einigen Lizensfreien DVDs eines Kunden, eine einzelne Highlight DVD erstellen.

Ich habe es nun geschafft die DVD zu "rippen" und auf festplatte zu kopieren. Jetzt habe ich allerdings lauter.BUP, .IFO und .VOB- Dateien. Habe schon rausgefunden, dass wohl die VOB dateien die Videofiles sind.

Jetzt wollte ich am MAC, mit FinalCutExpressHD die Dateien importieren um eine DVD damit zusammen zustellen, aber das klappt nicht, da das Programm die VOB Formate nicht lesen kann.

Hat jemand da nen Tipp für mich!?


----------



## goela (10. Juli 2006)

Schau doch mal ob Du auf dem MAC (oder eben auf dem PC) nicht ein Tool bekommst, wo Du die VOBs in MPEGs wandeln kannst. Dann steht der Bearbeitung nichts mehr im Wege!

ABER: Hast Du alles bearbeitet, musst Du wieder eine DVD authoren!


----------



## axn (10. Juli 2006)

Wenn die VOB nicht mehrere Tonspuren bzw. Untertitelgemüse enthält reicht es *möglicherweise*  sie in MPG umzubenennen. Sonst hab ich gerade hier gelesen, dass QuickTime demuxen kann. Oder das hier.

mfg

axn


----------

